
November 2015 Paris attacks - curtis
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/November_2015_Paris_attacks
======
curtis
I've been on the lookout for a good overview news article about the Paris
attacks, then I remembered that Wikipedia often does a good job of
synthesizing an overview from various sources in the days after a major news
event.

I'm posting this to HN because I imagine there are others out there who have
forgotten that Wikipedia can be a good resource in cases like this.

~~~
alanpost
Wikipedia does a fantastic job of curating recent events, thank you for
posting this. While it's difficult to access on mobile, I can also recommend
reading the Talk page to better understand how the page is developing as news
comes in.

